# after the rain.



## renaud

dear forumer 
I introduce you my new aquascape. 
technical information 
-tank:90/45/45(diy)
-2 hqi 150w(8000k+6400k),+biolux 30w 
-substate:sand of loire,flourite,aquabasis(jbl)
-external filter:tetratec EX1200
-co2:bottle 6kg+aquamédic reactor1000+maxijet1000
-flourish+algoflash(fe)+kno3+k2po4+eca 
plants:
-rotala sp green
-rotala indica
-Micranthemum umbrosum 
-Hemianthus micranthemoides 
-Hemianthus callitrichoides 
-eleocharis parvula
-blyxa japonica
-Ludwigia arcuata 
it still misses:
mini pellia,bolbitis,fontinalis





























































































































the tank after 24hours


----------



## Chuppy

A very good looking and clean tank!


----------



## hooha

very nice layout. What do you use for the barriers between substrates? I've used strips of acrylic that I bend with a heat gun in my nanos, but that can get expensive for larger tanks


----------



## Squawkbert

Very nice - 
Only suggestions/concerns... I'd move the heater & filter intake to a rear corner and I'd worry about how long the segregation of the different substrates will hold up. Will some mosses be used to hide the nylon ties?

One question - Why add water & fish before planting (and having to repeat water/fish addition steps)?


----------



## renaud

thank you for your comments and suggestion 
I employed a plastic packing, which I cut out  
there will be bolbitis, on the front of the tank, which will mask them…
in fact, I put all fish in a very small tank(27l),and i doesn't want to leave one day more


----------



## bhg

Very nice design.
What material did you use to separate the gravals? Do you remove them after you are done with scaping? Sorry, really new to aquascaping


----------



## renaud

hello! thanks!
in fact, I leave them, that prevents that the éléocharis colonizes sand 
i use plastic packing
another pics.


----------



## UG Dude!

Very nice...


----------



## CCRDIVER

OH i like this one very cool i like the way you used the plastic strip to keep things clean


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Wery nice layout with pleasent division. Good use of driftwood and rocks.

I see where youre going - and with the plants youre missing it will surely be an atractive scape.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Jessie

Very pretty! In my opinion, the use of three islands is very original. I love the wood. Did I see a Dicrossus running around?


----------



## renaud

thanks everybody 
Anti-Pjerrot,I have a bolbitis XL tomorrow evening, logically
I think, the tank will change appearance 
jessie,yes it's a Dicrossus filamentosus 
close up of the red and dicrosus(female)


----------



## Jessie

Very beautiful. I *Love* Dicrossus filamentosus. They're pretty hard to find around here.


----------



## nevada

Very Nice indeed!!!! I like the originality of it too


----------



## manini

Original indeed! Looks like it will be a really nice tank.


----------



## renaud

thank you 
in France, it is a relatively easy to find this fish 
, I wanted Nannostomus espei, but impossible to find some 
I wanted to make an original layout which changes a little, but, it is not finished, and I hope to arrive has to make a pleasant tank 
to be continued.....


----------



## Kookaburra

renaud said:


> in France, it is a relatively easy to find this fish


Especially in our region, Renaud :mrgreen: :heh:


----------



## Dreamscaper

Love the tank, and the way you used the plastic!


----------



## renaud

thanks 
little news 
red cherry invasion


----------



## gotcheaprice

Wow, did they all breed while in the tank? Your fish didn't eat them?  And is the flickering from fluorescent lighting? I remember teacher saying they flicker at 1/60th second, but film is 1/30th right?


----------



## tom_zg

you know what... I'm speechless! Bravo!


----------



## renaud

thank you 
no problem with fishs 
In fact, i forgot to stopping filtration. :mrgreen: 
This tank is illuminated with two hqi, the flicker problem's just there :mrgreen:


----------



## renaud

hello 
a little pic after 3 weeks 
All plants are there. 
Now, let us make nature. :mrgreen:  
I cut short to densify bedding 
large pic


----------



## AQUAMX

It looks like the tank ranked 38 in the 2007 ADA contest. I loved the tank and i think the use of 3 islands is very apealing.

Your tank looks beautiful, your setup technique is also very good.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## chadly

very nice look! I like how organized it is. The plants look super healthy and fit in their places well.


----------



## renaud

Thank you for your comments 
In fact, I wished to make a concave shape  
I look forward to growing the bolbitis 
That is likely to totally change the layout of the tank, which will be more readable


----------



## UG Dude!

Nice tank...


----------



## renaud

thank UG DUDE 
after 5 weeks,It takes shape 
















rotala sp green 









i


----------



## redstrat

Thats spectacular!!! I love the overall shape you are achieving with this layout it really appeals to me. I love the look of the islands but I really like it best in the later photos. by the way, maybe I missed it but whats the groud cover on the far right island? moss? I love the texture whatever it is. I really can't wait to see the back corners develop a little more and some pics without equipment, I bet it will be jaw dropping stuff. as if it isn't already lol


----------



## renaud

thank  
in fact,on right,i use: 
mixe hc/glosso
Vesicularia species (on the wood)








moss of garden








mini pellia(riccardia sp)


----------



## lildark185

What plant is this:








It looks like star moss. Nice tank by the way.


----------



## renaud

thank you 
in fact,it's a garden moss 
I try different moss occasionally


----------



## jazzlvr123

looks like something that will melt if submerged for too long


----------



## redstrat

Thanks for the super close-ups and descriptions your plants look amazing!


----------



## renaud

hello 
I changed my hqi to put a ramp 4 /39w t5 
évolution


----------



## Paul Munro

that is soooo beautiful it makes me want to change my tank!

a true inspiration!

i just need feedback on my thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-equipment/45979-what-light-you-reckon.html

before I begin a new venture!


----------



## 9thirty

What kind of rocks did you use (the black ones)? 

a very inspiring and attractive tank.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

I like the wild untamed look beneath the bushes of rotala. Especially the way the glosso creeps over the hc. nice effect. :thumbsup:


----------



## renaud

Thanks to all  
It is my pleasure that you like it  
I want to make a Structured layout, but a little wild.  
It is for this reason that I made a mix plant under hm and rotala. 
In fact, I let them do it, and me too, I like glosso / hc. 
The bolbitis begin a push, It is anticipated they fall forward, and the paths.  
These are stone gray / black, gathered in the seaside


----------



## nevada

Renaud,

How did you manage to keep the Cherry shrimp survive with the tetra? I know that the tetra sp you keep considered aggresive towards shrimp. Did you feed them often?

Love viewing you tank again and again!

Edwin


----------



## Tinet

Hi Renaud, I love what you have done with your aquarium!! It will be a very nice inspiration for my new tank. I have to ask you, what is the greyish background you are using in on page one? I would love something similarly clean and tranquile for my aquarium (getting really tired of the pre-printed poster ones with plants and rocks). Best of luck with your masterpiece!


----------



## renaud

thank a lot,but it's not a masterpiece 
It happens from time to time, the small, but it's really rare. 
yes, i feed them often 2 to 3 times a day, with small quantity. 
The gray background, it is a white cardboard, and one of hqi headed backward


----------



## Leonard

Wonderful pics! 
And a very nice coloured Red Cherry shrimp!


----------



## Amazon_Replica

Renaud,

This is why I hate these forums. I was perfectly happy with my existing setup. And after seeing these photos, I am doomed back into the addictive task of re-design. I want to thank you for showing the steps taken with detail. It has motivated me to really put alot of thought into my layout, and what I can do to expand on your ideas, and meld them with ideas of others here as well. Very cool, good job.rayer:


----------



## renaud

hello 
excuse me,but i have a problem with connexion 
thanck for your comments 
a little final shot


----------



## Kookaburra

:hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## chester

It reminds deep forest to me. Very original trimming of the stem plants. Orange background created mysterious atmosphere. Excellent.


----------



## messy_da_legend

This tank is absolutely amazing, very original. Well done. 

Tom


----------



## orlando

This is nice and GREEN! I like it.


----------



## renaud

Thanks to all  
I rewrote this tank a week ago  
I like to change from time to time 
shoot after the The latest size..(before the final shoot)


----------



## Raul-7

Beautiful and creative layout. I really like, however the previous layout shown on post #45 was much better, IMHO. Now it is too symmetrical, looks more like trimmed bushes than a piece of nature.


----------



## renaud

thanks 
in fact,the pic on post45,In fact, 45 is the final photo


----------



## SOLOMON

beautiful!


----------



## Ultimbow

Wow Is all i can comme with...


----------



## Larsen

Amazing bro! very inspirering...

Care to tell us a bit about how and when you fertilize?


----------



## renaud

thanks for your comments 
fertilisazion:

morning and evening:
-8 drops tmg.
-4 drops(algoflash,fe).
-10 drops easy carbo.

evening:
one dose (1/7 of my préparation 
for one weeks 
-3 gr kno3
-3/4 gr kh2po4
-1 gr k2so4

co2 with aquamédic réactor1000,1 buble/s(8h30morning at 10h00 evening)


----------



## Leonard

Awesome tank!


----------



## reefcrawler

another piece of fine art, you guys just keep me from my bed to browsing hours.

learn a lot from here and this is just another beautiful work!


----------



## Jumbo

This is amazing !!! Can you post some pictures with black background


----------



## taoyeah

i like the beginning more.fish have more space to swim.btw.how do u creat the moonlight and dusk effect?


----------



## wrkucera

The photos are key! nice scape!


----------



## renaud

Thanks 
In fact, I have not had time to sort the pics
the night pic, is made with a white background, and a small lamp(arcpod,arcadia,purple lamp)


----------



## kakkoii

renaud said:


> hello
> I changed my hqi to put a ramp 4 /39w t5
> évolution


 what fixture did you use??????????????


----------



## renaud

Good evening,sorry, I did not understand what you mean?


----------



## kakkoii

what model is your lighting fixture?


----------



## renaud

ok








2 osram 865(6500k).
1 14000k.
1 jbl 9000k


----------



## waterfaller1

Breathtaking!


----------

